# Hi Cyprus British Expats



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,
My name is mike from Bedforshire England.
Almost completed my working life 46.5 working years so only have a year left before I become an OAP. Divorced in December 2009 after 39 years marriage, 3 grown up children & 5 grandchildren. amicable ending. Redundant in 2009 due to financial crash. 
I have been in business for 25 years but worked the last 12 in sales, marketing. I am ex Royal Navy so travelled widely including Cyprus but years ago. 
I am looking to retire outside the UK some time over the next year.
Am really looking to hear from, preferably chat to British expats in a number of places for as much information, plusses minuses, for and against, ie advantages/disadvantages, cost of houes, cost of living etc. I am considering Cyprus as one possibility. So would be very grateful to hear from anyone, individual or couple that has moved there and would be willing to exchange information or chat online at 
Regards
Mike


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MRW said:


> Hi,
> My name is mike from Bedforshire England.
> Almost completed my working life 46.5 working years so only have a year left before I become an OAP. Divorced in December 2009 after 39 years marriage, 3 grown up children & 5 grandchildren. amicable ending. Redundant in 2009 due to financial crash.
> I have been in business for 25 years but worked the last 12 in sales, marketing. I am ex Royal Navy so travelled widely including Cyprus but years ago.
> ...


Welcome. We moved over nearly two years ago, on retirement. Having looked at the cities and the tourist areas we decided to move in to the mountains, near Troodos.
Good points
1 -The weather - a balmy 26 under the pergola this lunch time, pool warming up nicely
2 -The fresh vegetables and fruit - most of it is straight off the fields, still with dirt attached, and taste fantastic, at present there are loads of Strawberries around which are sweet and luscious with creamy low fat Greek Yoghurt
3 -The lovely Cypriot mountain people - can't speak for the lowland ones, but we have been made to feel very welcome.
4 -The low tax rate
5 -The low 'community charge' including water rates it was just over 200 Euros last year, and this includes two dustbin collections a week.
6 -Did I mention the weather?
7 - the health provision for those in receipt of a UK state pension.

Bad points
1 -Bureaucracy - has to be experienced, think of UK 20 years ago and your there, why fill in one bit of paper when 5 will do?
2 - Backhanders or as the Arabs say bachsish ( sorry please excuse the spelling)
3- Driving - think of Italy then double it.
4 - The Cypriots work to a completely different time zone than most, if they say definitely tomorrow, it probably means 2 weeks tomorrow

I am sure others will add to the list. 
Kind regards and good luck.:clap2:


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks for that reply, didnt think I would get any.
Thats a good start for me, its obviously a big step at my age but as I have got closer to retirement over the years I just know I don't want to spend my later years in the UK its just got a depressing and expensive place to live and governed by crooks. 
Are you in North or South Cyprus? Is there much difference now? There was when I was there but that was in the 70s.
That pace of life (two weeks tomorrow) sounds fine for me!
I would not want to be in the crowded hub of the tourists either, is property in the mountains or away from towns more expensive than in resorts?
Would like to find some people living there to chat to, think thats the best place to start. Then maybe rent somewhere for up to 6 months, find out if I like it and if I do look for property. Did you know the island well before you made the move. Are you far from any nice beaches for swimming? 
Thanks again, I tried to put my contact on here but they would not let me but just in case I am hoping to find credowlais which is at live and in dot co and obviously in the uk.
Kind Regards
Mike Wilkes







Mycroft said:


> Welcome. We moved over nearly two years ago, on retirement. Having looked at the cities and the tourist areas we decided to move in to the mountains, near Troodos.
> Good points
> 1 -The weather - a balmy 26 under the pergola this lunch time, pool warming up nicely
> 2 -The fresh vegetables and fruit - most of it is straight off the fields, still with dirt attached, and taste fantastic, at present there are loads of Strawberries around which are sweet and luscious with creamy low fat Greek Yoghurt
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the forum.

I agree with what Mycroft says about the beaurocracy here but you get used to, although it can be very frustrating at times.
The driving is atrocious and again you have to learn to live with it or it will drive you up the wall.
Backhanders shoudlnt affect you as long as you don't get involved in business with Cypriots.

The good points are of course the weather and the slower pace of life which is a bit of a contradiction as it is the slowness of things which can also annoying.
I would not recommend the North as there are still too many problems with illegally built property and Greek Cypriots reclaiming their land which so many houses have been built on.
Properties in the Hills are on the whole less expensive than closer to the coast because few people actually want to live in remote villages etc but there are certainly some bargains to be had in the inland villages.
If you prefer to be a bit closer to the town there are some lovely villages just 20 minutes or less from paphos where the pace of life is still much like it was 20 years ago and a nice mix of mainly Cypriots with a few expats.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MRW said:


> Thanks for that reply, didnt think I would get any.
> Thats a good start for me, its obviously a big step at my age but as I have got closer to retirement over the years I just know I don't want to spend my later years in the UK its just got a depressing and expensive place to live and governed by crooks.
> Are you in North or South Cyprus? Is there much difference now? There was when I was there but that was in the 70s.
> That pace of life (two weeks tomorrow) sounds fine for me!
> ...


As Veronica says you may be best to avoid the North of the island, if in doubt see the Orams case recently in all the press reports. I would suggest, if you are serious about finding out how life here really is, is to rent an apartment, and a car and have a good look at all parts of the island. The East of the island has changed considerably since the 70's ( I was here than as a student on holiday) when it was just empty beaches. I had been coming here on business for 5-6 years before we moved and we bought off plan, visiting every few months and taking the opportunity to see progress ( or lack). No where is far from the sea, our nearest beach is actually in the north, but Limassol is only 40 minutes away. 
Don't dismiss the inland bits, there are a lot of lovely villages in the centre of the island, which are not too full of expats, where you can become part of the community if that is what you want.
If you need any specific advice I an sure that this forum will do their best to help, we are a very knowledgeable lot really!!
Kind regards


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Mike
Welcome to a fun forum, We have a great bunch of people living all over the place my self personally I like the small villages around Polis while other like Paphos and the small villages there or the cosmopolitan town of Limassol not forgetting the joys of Larnaca.
The best part is travelling around seeing the areas, I have put a link on for Cyprus Maps and you will be able to see the towns and areas.
The Mods that are on here are worth there weight in Gold so happy hunting and if you fancy any place ask about it somebody will answer it
Monty
Cyprus Maps


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thanks Veronica*

Hi Veronica,
Many thanks for the tips and info: You are obviously a very friendly bunch!
Beaurocracy: Sounds great fun, love filling in forms, unless the questions are written in Greek?
Driving: Hope you dont mean 'literally up the wall' Is Road tax expensive? Insurance must be horrendous?
OK understand about the North but can one travel freely back and forth over the border?
Villiages not too far from Paphos sound just right, not too far from central shopping but quieter, more laid back I hope and also prefer a friendly mix of locals and some 'imports'. 
Is there much advantage in learning the local language?
Have looked at the property site you sent a link to, little confused but I am thinking of booking few weeks into a hotel while I find my way then find an apartment for 6 months? Do they let for short periods? While there I would like to experience busy/hotter climate but also when it goes quiet and cooler in winter, see if I can adjust to the changes. If I get through that then I will certainly be looking to purchase a property. Having read all the details on new legislation regarding deeds I am far more confused, are there English speeking solicitors there to guid you through that process rather than leave you in a house about to be demolished as is the case in Spain.

Thanks again
Mike Wilkes



Veronica said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I agree with what Mycroft says about the beaurocracy here but you get used to, although it can be very frustrating at times.
> The driving is atrocious and again you have to learn to live with it or it will drive you up the wall.
> ...


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thanks again Mycroft*

Thanks again Mycroft.
So interested in what you have to say. I certainly will NOT dismiss the inland bits for sure as I am not really wanting to live in a large town, just be in reach of my bread & daily essentials. A local community sounds far nicer than a town crowded with tourists that almost goes into hibernation in winter. 
Do you need or have any form of heating and or air con there?
By the way what TV stations do you get, I dont really watch much these days because in UK it is mostly rubbish.
You mentioned council tax being low what are utility bill like compared to uk? Just trying to get an overall estimate of my cost of living there.
Thanks again
Mike



Mycroft said:


> As Veronica says you may be best to avoid the North of the island, if in doubt see the Orams case recently in all the press reports. I would suggest, if you are serious about finding out how life here really is, is to rent an apartment, and a car and have a good look at all parts of the island. The East of the island has changed considerably since the 70's ( I was here than as a student on holiday) when it was just empty beaches. I had been coming here on business for 5-6 years before we moved and we bought off plan, visiting every few months and taking the opportunity to see progress ( or lack). No where is far from the sea, our nearest beach is actually in the north, but Limassol is only 40 minutes away.
> Don't dismiss the inland bits, there are a lot of lovely villages in the centre of the island, which are not too full of expats, where you can become part of the community if that is what you want.
> If you need any specific advice I an sure that this forum will do their best to help, we are a very knowledgeable lot really!!
> Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Thanks again Mycroft.
> So interested in what you have to say. I certainly will NOT dismiss the inland bits for sure as I am not really wanting to live in a large town, just be in reach of my bread & daily essentials. A local community sounds far nicer than a town crowded with tourists that almost goes into hibernation in winter.
> Do you need or have any form of heating and or air con there?
> By the way what TV stations do you get, I dont really watch much these days because in UK it is mostly rubbish.
> ...




You do need heating in the winter but as winters are so short it dosnt work out expensive. I would not recommend using air conditioning as you don't acclimatise properly if you do. Much better to use fans and have windows open to let a breeze go through. It is also much healthier as air conditioning can give you chest infections etc. We have never used air-conditioning.
You can get sky TV over here so basically you can get all the British programmes.
Electricity is around the same as the Uk. 
We have just had our electric bill for the two coldest months. We work from home so computers etc are running all day every day, add the normal household appliances plus the swimming pool pump which is on about 4 hours a day in the winter. The bill was under €200 
The most we have ever paid for water is €24 for 2 months and that includes topping up our pool once a week.

I am confused though as I didnt send you a link to any sites? Do you mean the signature link at the bottom of my posts?

Regards
Veronica


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

The link you sent was elysianfield properties which is on this mail too
Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> The link you sent was elysianfield properties which is on this mail too
> Mike


You will find that is at the bottom of all of my posts as active members are allowed to put a url as their signature provided they own the website.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi Veronica,

Sorry to be boring - but had to ask, I have had my electric bill in for the two coldest months, (having only spent 1 week in my villa in those two months) and it was for 669.00 Euros, do you think I am being over charged? I too have a swimming pool pump going, but the villa is closed apart from the freezer, although the bill is high it is lower than my summer bill which was 1200.00 Euros!! so my opinion is that as CYTA is the only provider, it is massively expensive!! 
Is it just me??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jac said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Sorry to be boring - but had to ask, I have had my electric bill in for the two coldest months, (having only spent 1 week in my villa in those two months) and it was for 669.00 Euros, do you think I am being over charged? I too have a swimming pool pump going, but the villa is closed apart from the freezer, although the bill is high it is lower than my summer bill which was 1200.00 Euros!! so my opinion is that as CYTA is the only provider, it is massively expensive!!
> Is it just me??


Do you have a pool maintainence company?
If so the chances are that they leave y our pump running 24/7 to svae them having to bother to go and clean it. This is common practice among these cowboys and is in my opinion disgusting. Many owners wonder why they have such large bills and this is often the reason. The other thing could be if someone has key to your property they might be renting out without your knowledge. This is also common. These people have no scruples and usually are working illegally, not paying any taxes or social insurance.
This may not be what is happening in your case but from my experience it does happen so might be the answer to why your bills are so ridiculously high.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another thing that occurs to me, is are the builders still working on the site?
If so, it is also not unknown for them to tap into peoples electric.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

I do have a pool maintenance firm, I will have a word with him and ask again to keep it to a minimum.
Its a mystery to me, I have changed the locks since the handover, but in comparison, my 3 month bill here, 5 beds, 5 computers, heating (and gosh its been cold) washing day and night, was £500.00, so I have been bewildered to hear that the electric is basically the same in both England and Cyprus.
I will have to keep my eye out for what's happening - perhaps a few surprise visits! 
Thanks Veronica.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Jac said:


> I do have a pool maintenance firm, I will have a word with him and ask again to keep it to a minimum.
> Its a mystery to me, I have changed the locks since the handover, but in comparison, my 3 month bill here, 5 beds, 5 computers, heating (and gosh its been cold) washing day and night, was £500.00, so I have been bewildered to hear that the electric is basically the same in both England and Cyprus.
> I will have to keep my eye out for what's happening - perhaps a few surprise visits!
> Thanks Veronica.


Another explanation might be that you have someone else's bill - double check the serial number of the meter on the bill to see if it matches your property - I've heard this is a major problem (especially in areas where there have been lots of new registrations) with a significant number of people realising eventually that they have been paying someone else's bills...

Just a thought..


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MRW said:


> Thanks again Mycroft.
> So interested in what you have to say. I certainly will NOT dismiss the inland bits for sure as I am not really wanting to live in a large town, just be in reach of my bread & daily essentials. A local community sounds far nicer than a town crowded with tourists that almost goes into hibernation in winter.
> Do you need or have any form of heating and or air con there?
> By the way what TV stations do you get, I dont really watch much these days because in UK it is mostly rubbish.
> ...


Good morning Mike,
Getting back to your questions, we live up in the mountains and it is cooler here, we get mountain breezes all through the hot summer. which takes away any humidity. We have a wood burning stove, as well as central heating, fans and air conditioning, so we cover all bases. Up to two weeks ago the night temperature out side our house was 5 degrees C, but by 1000 was 20 degrees. We do get a Cypriot heating allowance as we are so high up. This year it was over 300 Euros.

Re TV was cannot get SKY or UK programmes up here, unless we have a 4 metre dish, but we are not that desperate to watch UK programmes we have to go to those extremes, we can get a set of programmes called Showtime, which has US and UK programmes in English and it quite adequate, as well as lots of sport . As the last posts says utility bills are comparable with UK, petrol is lower but there is an extra tax going on soon, ( just like UK!)
The mobile phone is considerably cheaper than what we were paying in UK. As we do not have a land line ( new development) we rely on mobiles rather a lot, and have to have internet by satellite, which is expensive but necessary.

Kind regards:eyebrows:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning Mike,
> Getting back to your questions, we live up in the mountains and it is cooler here, we get mountain breezes all through the hot summer. which takes away any humidity. We have a wood burning stove, as well as central heating, fans and air conditioning, so we cover all bases. Up to two weeks ago the night temperature out side our house was 5 degrees C, but by 1000 was 20 degrees. We do get a Cypriot heating allowance as we are so high up. This year it was over 300 Euros.
> 
> Re TV was cannot get SKY or UK programmes up here, unless we have a 4 metre dish, but we are not that desperate to watch UK programmes we have to go to those extremes, we can get a set of programmes called Showtime, which has US and UK programmes in English and it quite adequate, as well as lots of sport . As the last posts says utility bills are comparable with UK, petrol is lower but there is an extra tax going on soon, ( just like UK!)
> ...


Interesting. We also live in the mountains, and enjoy the local heating allowance every year, although this year it was less than last year but still over 300. We do have a landline, goes with the broadband. Broadband has only been available in our village for 3 days now!! Electricity - we never pay more than about 80 euros, but we have no air-con (don't like it), ceiling fans on all Summer, fridge/freezer, freezer, tv and computers. I was surprised to see earlier on this thread that someone said CYTA is the only provider(?) Sure you don't mean EAC?
Although we have landline phone, it is used only for incoming calls, as mobile is cheapest way to make calls.
Dave & Sheilah, in Sunny, but windy Potamiou


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mosquitoes?*

Have been reading as much as I can about the island on as many sites as I can. Have looked at quoted population North & South and various nationality. Have not seen any quotes at all about the population of Mosquito's any one of you guys and ladies care to give me an estimate in varying areas?
Regards
Mike




Veronica said:


> Do you have a pool maintainence company?
> If so the chances are that they leave y our pump running 24/7 to svae them having to bother to go and clean it. This is common practice among these cowboys and is in my opinion disgusting. Many owners wonder why they have such large bills and this is often the reason. The other thing could be if someone has key to your property they might be renting out without your knowledge. This is also common. These people have no scruples and usually are working illegally, not paying any taxes or social insurance.
> This may not be what is happening in your case but from my experience it does happen so might be the answer to why your bills are so ridiculously high.
> 
> Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

MRW said:


> Have been reading as much as I can about the island on as many sites as I can. Have looked at quoted population North & South and various nationality. Have not seen any quotes at all about the population of Mosquito's any one of you guys and ladies care to give me an estimate in varying areas?
> Regards
> Mike


The mosquitos are pretty much anywhere there is a place for them to breed - (including unmaintained swimming pools) - water buts etc. I wasn't expecting to get many in the centre of the island (Nicosia) but they seem to be pretty evenly distributed and I've encountered them as much on the cosat as in the mountains as in the centre of the island. Most hotels supply the repellent plugs. I wouldn't say they are a major problem, but insect screens are a must in selecting accommodation (or building your own, especially in rural areas) - they also help keep the other creepy crawlies at bay (of which there are many!)


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

kimonas said:


> The mosquitos are pretty much anywhere there is a place for them to breed - (including unmaintained swimming pools) - water buts etc. I wasn't expecting to get many in the centre of the island (Nicosia) but they seem to be pretty evenly distributed and I've encountered them as much on the cosat as in the mountains as in the centre of the island. Most hotels supply the repellent plugs. I wouldn't say they are a major problem, but insect screens are a must in selecting accommodation (or building your own, especially in rural areas) - they also help keep the other creepy crawlies at bay (of which there are many!)


The only "creepy-crawlies" we seem to have a problem with are those horrible millipedes. They are not dangerous, but if you walk on the patio at night and hear a crack you are liable to find green grunch coming up between your toes! Seriously though, they aren't a problem, just a nuisance. Worst problem in the rural areas is probably snakes in the summer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We find that in the villages slightly inland the mosquitos are not quite as bad as on the coast although of course you never get away from them completly.
We got bquite badly bitten the first year or two we were here but have found that we dont react badly to mossies bite anymore even if we do get bitten. I think you must build up an immunity to the venom, much like innoculations 
There are steps you can take to reduce the amount of bites you get and also to reduce your reaction to them.
Avon skin so soft oil is great for keeping them off as well as stopping you going all dry and wrinkly in the sun Bring a good supply of that. The SAS and Canadian lumberjacks use it so if its ok for them its should be ok for the rest of you macho guys
Also planting lavender, rosemary and Basil around the house and garden helps to keep them away.
Then of course, the usual things like mossie plugs and fly sreens.


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Property*

Mmmm, Mosquies, Millipedes, Snakes, Well I have been all over the Far East, Asia, Africa, west Indies and lived in Greek Islands so I guess it can't be any worse than I have already experienced. 
Veronica a question:
Have tried numerous times to search your site for property. Site comes up ok, shows list of properties I have asked for BUT: As soon as I click on a property to read more details it comes up but then my PC freezes and my server (aol) immediately closes down? Never happended to me before on any site, have high speed level broadband, any ideas.
As I said I intend to come out, probably early September, spend a week or maybe a few in a very reasonable but clean and civilised hotel to find my way around, look for an apartment (furnished) for up to 6 months to give me time to look around the island, find out if or where I would like to settle, look at property for sale or even possibly longer term rental. Just wanted to get an idea of what I will have to pay for any of the above. 
You are indeed an extremely helpful bunch of people out there! Thanks alot! Getting a FAR BETTER response from you than I have got anywhere else such as south of France, Spain urgh!, Italy. You must all have spare time.
Regards,
Mike 



Veronica said:


> We find that in the villages slightly inland the mosquitos are not quite as bad as on the coast although of course you never get away from them completly.
> We got bquite badly bitten the first year or two we were here but have found that we dont react badly to mossies bite anymore even if we do get bitten. I think you must build up an immunity to the venom, much like innoculations
> There are steps you can take to reduce the amount of bites you get and also to reduce your reaction to them.
> Avon skin so soft oil is great for keeping them off as well as stopping you going all dry and wrinkly in the sun Bring a good supply of that. The SAS and Canadian lumberjacks use it so if its ok for them its should be ok for the rest of you macho guys
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mike, I can't for the life of me think what the problem could be. I will tell my website designer and see what he says.
One thing though, do you have the latest version of flash player installed? You need that for the properties to open up properly but I cant think why your comp would freeze.

Veronica


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mystery*

My Broadband server is aol, I am using windows XPpro, Aol search engine is Google, I do have a flash player. Because I am researching for my retirement move I am accessing properties in Spain, France, Italy and have my own property on the net for sale. Have never had a problem on any site anywhere, I just thought you may have the key? but thanks anyway
Mike



Veronica said:


> Hi Mike, I can't for the life of me think what the problem could be. I will tell my website designer and see what he says.
> One thing though, do you have the latest version of flash player installed? You need that for the properties to open up properly but I cant think why your comp would freeze.
> 
> Veronica


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

I think there is a rogue web designer doing the rounds in cyprus.. KSL had an OK site but now it is a right bit of crud thanks to some cowboy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> I think there is a rogue web designer doing the rounds in cyprus.. KSL had an OK site but now it is a right bit of crud thanks to some cowboy


What does KSL have to with Cyprus? Surely that is a US site?


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

ksl property based in larnaca lol


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Veronica,
I have adobe flash player version 10, the latest. Sorry no idea why, I load your site OK and can move around it, its just when I click on a property to see details, as it comes up aol immediately closes down and the page is frozen on my screen, I have to boot to get out of it and use windows manager to end my session and start all over. Strange thing I have been looking at other property sites in Cyprus and have no problem? Just seems something on your site property view shuts down aol?



MRW said:


> My Broadband server is aol, I am using windows XPpro, Aol search engine is Google, I do have a flash player. Because I am researching for my retirement move I am accessing properties in Spain, France, Italy and have my own property on the net for sale. Have never had a problem on any site anywhere, I just thought you may have the key? but thanks anyway
> Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Hi Veronica,
> I have adobe flash player version 10, the latest. Sorry no idea why, I load your site OK and can move around it, its just when I click on a property to see details, as it comes up aol immediately closes down and the page is frozen on my screen, I have to boot to get out of it and use windows manager to end my session and start all over. Strange thing I have been looking at other property sites in Cyprus and have no problem? Just seems something on your site property view shuts down aol?


Thats very odd. I wonder why?
Anyway I have told my website guy to take al ook and see if there is a problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> ksl property based in larnaca lol


Phew, I though you had lost the plot  
Its living in Nicosia that does it to you you know.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Living in Nicosia does do that to you and i think i have lol.. I am developing a healthy disregard for other people and now when the kids come home from school and tell me there was i fight my first thought is now 'i hope you kicked their butt' rather than 'oh no what happened we must talk to the head'.. I will fit in here afterall!!

That was a joke of course!


----------



## DavidKing (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Mike,

Did you make the move to Cyprus in the end?

David.


----------



## Christopher Dancey (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Mike,

We have a holiday villa in Tremithousa, which is about 20 minutes from Paphos. When in residence we often walk into the town, my main complaint is the amount of rubbish which is just dumped everywhere. It becomes more prevalent in the hotter weather as drivers throw plastic bottles out of car windows. Two refuse collections per week is great and the placing of large bins is good also, but I would like to see the streets a little cleaner. My wife is having Greek lessons here in the UK at the local college, its difficult , but not insurmountable and she enjoys the challenge. We speak to our Greek friends via Skype and she does her best to communicate in their tongue. We love the friendship of the Greek people, the food is excellent ( especially the potatoes for me ) and the weather can't be beaten, as there are definite seasons. We went the whole hog and have our residents tickets, but not sure what we get for that...if anything. Our application was accepted on the first interview because my wife is a podiatrist...and considered a doctor in Cyprus, our immigation officer knew my wife's hairdresser over there ....thats how it is !


----------

